# Honest Handyman Did Me a BIG Favor



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

This past Friday I went fishing in Orange Beach, and left my phone and wallet on my bumper when I pulled out . I realized it shortly, and luckily my phone hung on, but the wallet was gone. I went on about the weekend and made plans for replacing everything. Then, on Monday I got a call from Pen Air Credit Union saying that someone contacted them about finding my wallet. Long story short, he did alot of work to get it back to me. I ended up meeting him in Gulf Shores that afternoon, and everything was returned, except for the cash. He said my stuff was strung out all along the highway, and him & his wife noticed it while walking. There was a large crowd of Spring Breakers that day, so I'm sure some person found it, grabbed the cash, and threw it out the window. This guy did me a big favor, and would not accept any payment. He just said he was from out of town, and came down to find work. I told him I would do what I could to help, so I'm going to post his flyer. I have no knowledge of the worksmanship, but can definitely vouch for him for being an good, honest guy. The wallet had my ID, Social Security Card, Credit Card, and my Debit Card. He took the time to pick them all up, and return them to me. Please, if anyone needs any odd jobs completed, consider giving him & his son a try. They will be fair, I can guarantee at least that much based on my experience.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

why couldnt you loose your wallet 2 weeks ago when i had to landscape my entire front yard! 

Glad all the important things got back to you and have a small thing i will contact them about! thanks for the intel


----------

